# ma_an verbs



## Qcumber

"I'll show you where the body was thrown."

Classical Tagalog:
1) Ipakíkíta kó sa iyó ang natapúnan ng bangkáy.

Modern Tagalog:
2) Ipakíkíta kó sa iyó kung saán naitápon ang bangkáy. 

Are these sentences correct?
______________________________________________________

Masagánang Bágong Taón sa inyóng lahát.


----------



## mataripis

Qcumber said:


> "I'll show you where the body was thrown."
> 
> Classical Tagalog:
> 1) Ipakíkíta kó sa iyó ang natapúnan ng bangkáy.
> 
> Modern Tagalog:
> 2) Ipakíkíta kó sa iyó kung saán naitápon ang bangkáy.
> 
> Are these sentences correct?
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> Masagánang Bágong Taón sa inyóng lahát.


 Classical Tagalog is spoken by native speakers while modern Tagalog is the present day Pilipino Language.  If this is translated into real Tagalog, 1. ) Ituturo ko sa iyo kung saan nakalagay/natagpuan ang labi ng tao. while in Pilipino, 2.) Sasabihin ko sa yo kung saan ihinagis ang bangkay.


----------



## rempress

Qcumber said:


> "I'll show you where the body was thrown."
> 
> Classical Tagalog:
> 1) Ipakíkíta kó sa iyó ang natapúnan ng bangkáy.
> should be 'pinagtapunan'. Natapunan refers to somebody or something which was thrown of something.
> 
> Modern Tagalog:
> 2) Ipakíkíta kó sa iyó kung saán naitápon ang bangkáy.
> 'Naitapon' means accidentally thrown. 'Itinapon' could be more approriate.
> 
> Are these sentences correct?


----------

